# You Cant Beat A Good Accutron!



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I seem to be going through a "_re-discovering Accutrons_" phase. h34r:

Collected a bunch back in 2003/2004, along with quite a few other Forum members who were also into Accutrons at the time (Jason, Jot, Mike etc). :thumbsup: Then drifted back to Hamiltons...and onto other electric watches like the Omega F300s & Megasonics, ESA Dynotrons, Wittnauer Electro-Chrons and rare watches like my Longines Ultra-Quartz. But I've now come full circle.

I've serviced a couple of this style of Accutron in the last 3 months: they were characterised by this plain blue dial and a separate chapter ring; the dial is probably the same on all of them. One was a s/steel case while the other was gold...but both were conventional round cases, and neither were mine  ...but I've been on the lookout ever since and a busted one came up on the bay last week and I won it! 

It's a little different...its...oval! Being oval means its 45mm diameter incl. the crown...quite big really. 20mm lug size. Cal. 2185F (now fixed & fully serviced!) and 1977 (N7).

I love it. :heart:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

That's a beauty, Paul. Can't say I've seen one before. Enjoy it

Have you worked things out on the Lord Elgin?

I picked up 6 electronic parts watches for $4 each the other day. 4 of the movements run, 1 needs a new hairspring ( it's a rather nice Benrus Diamond 60), and most of the cases are shot. 1 Waltham runs and while the case has a few bumps and bruises, cleaned up good enough to wear as a "beater". Most of them are ESA 9154 movements.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

Lovely condition, and nice looking to boot.

It just screams 70's.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Cracking Paul,

I've an identical one, they are gorgeous and as you say a good size too. I've still all of mine and pick up the odd one now and again. I am constantly amazed by the seemingly infinite variety of Accutrons out there, I wonder how many variations were actually produced? I've seen catalogs with dozens of different models in.

Andy


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> I love it. :heart:


I do too...you can add me to the list of Accutron lovers. :wub:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Im a fan too, like that one a lot


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thats certainly a nice one paul like the shape and the dial

I only have the one which has been running for ages and its deadly

accurate.


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Love that Paul its just so retro


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

nice one-again!!!


----------



## sompting jon (Dec 9, 2008)

I bought this 214 at the local antiques fair in Worthing complete with box and manual then had it serviced by the Accutron service centre a few years ago and fitted it with a Nos Accutron leather strap, i noticed that you live in my area do you have local access to a battery supplier as it has now stopped working, and also i note that you service your own, i hate the gold plated case mine is in and would prefer to have it in a plain case can you help ?  i promise to buy a proper photo studio soon

http://i419.photobucket.com/albums/pp272/j...01/DSC_0154.jpg


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Nice, reminds me of the '70s Omega Dynamics.


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Any tuning fork watch does it for me, just something about the technology!


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

Stop showing me gorgeous electric watches. I don't like electric watches.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

That is an absolute beauty. Very 70s, very nice dial, very everything. Me want one!

:tongue2:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

sompting jon said:


> I bought this 214 at the local antiques fair in Worthing complete with box and manual then had it serviced by the Accutron service centre a few years ago and fitted it with a Nos Accutron leather strap, i noticed that you live in my area do you have local access to a battery supplier as it has now stopped working, and also i note that you service your own, i hate the gold plated case mine is in and would prefer to have it in a plain case can you help ?  i promise to buy a proper photo studio soon
> 
> http://i419.photobucket.com/albums/pp272/j...01/DSC_0154.jpg


He does more than simply change batteries. He carried out a full service on mine and changed the glass for me. Fantastic service. Send him a PM.


----------

